# Has the default number of posts per page changed from 40 to 30?



## Olaf the Stout (Dec 13, 2006)

I noticed this afternoon that the default number of posts shown on each thread page has changed from 40 to 30.  When did this happen?  Is there any reason why?

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Piratecat (Dec 13, 2006)

I sure don't think so. You can control this yourself in your user panel.


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Dec 14, 2006)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> I sure don't think so. You can control this yourself in your user panel.




I swear it has been 40 for as long as I can remember, yet now that seems to have changed to 30.    

I have it set on "Default" in my user panel so I'll just change it back to 40 I guess.

I just wondered if anyone else had noticed the change or why it had changed in the first place.

Olaf the Stout

Edit:  I checked a saved thread I had from only a week or so ago and there were definitely 40 posts per page.  Strange.


----------



## Lanefan (Dec 14, 2006)

Olaf the Stout said:
			
		

> I swear it has been 40 for as long as I can remember, yet now that seems to have changed to 30.
> 
> I have it set on "Default" in my user panel so I'll just change it back to 40 I guess.
> 
> I just wondered if anyone else had noticed the change or why it had changed in the first place.



Yes, just now; that's why I made a short trip over here to Meta, to ask about it.

Not a big deal, though... 

Lanefan


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Dec 14, 2006)

Lanefan said:
			
		

> Yes, just now; that's why I made a short trip over here to Meta, to ask about it.
> 
> Not a big deal, though...
> 
> Lanefan




No, not a big deal but at least I know I'm not going crazy!    

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Greylock (Dec 14, 2006)

I wouldn't worry. It's probably just another tech admin screwing around with the settings. Doesn't happen all that often, but...


----------



## Jdvn1 (Dec 14, 2006)

Yeah, I noticed the same thing.


----------



## Nifft (Dec 14, 2006)

This unreliable admin stuff seriously messes with my goal of owning the first post on page 2 in every thread.

Please pick one setting and stick with it.

Thanks, -- N


----------



## hafrogman (Dec 14, 2006)

Olaf the Stout said:
			
		

> but at least I know I'm not going crazy!




At least not for this reason.


----------



## Piratecat (Dec 14, 2006)

Hey, looky there! You guys are right. I wondered why that happened?

I'll ask around before I change it back.


----------



## Umbran (Dec 14, 2006)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Hey, looky there! You guys are right. I wondered why that happened?




It isn't so clear-cut as that, maybe.  I'm set to use the forum default number of pages, and I've always been looking at 40 per page...


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Dec 14, 2006)

Umbran said:
			
		

> It isn't so clear-cut as that, maybe.  I'm set to use the forum default number of pages, and I've always been looking at 40 per page...




Even right now?  I have always had the forum default yet mine has changed from 40 to 30.

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Umbran (Dec 14, 2006)

Olaf the Stout said:
			
		

> Even right now?  I have always had the forum default yet mine has changed from 40 to 30.




Yeppers.  Right at this very second.  Might be a cache-effect...


----------



## BOZ (Dec 15, 2006)

yep, i noticed this too as well, now.  i had printed out page 24 of a thread in the CC forums and was looking at it, and seeing that the posts did not match up on the same pages, and some of the posts were now on page 30.    i can deal with it, it'll just take a little bit of work to track.


----------



## Piratecat (Dec 15, 2006)

Greylock said:
			
		

> I wouldn't worry. It's probably just another tech admin screwing around with the settings. Doesn't happen all that often, but...



Pretty unlikely! We have good communication with our tech admin, and changes like this don't get made unilaterally unless there's an urgent need or Morrus himself needs something changed. So no "screwing around" as a reason.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 16, 2006)

Yep.  Same thing happening with me.  It was fine earlier in the day ... and then suddenly a bunch of threads I frequent got considerably longer.  I didn't change anything.  I actually had wondered if someone had gotten into my account and changed it ... but that would be a real silly thing to change, no?   

Anyway, it is hapening here, too.  Viewing @ 30 per page and I've always been set to default.


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Dec 16, 2006)

BOZ said:
			
		

> yep, i noticed this too as well, now.  i had printed out page 24 of a thread in the CC forums and was looking at it, and seeing that the posts did not match up on the same pages, and some of the posts were now on page 30.    i can deal with it, it'll just take a little bit of work to track.




Boz,

Just go into "Edit My Thread Viewing Options" in your User Control Panel (under My Account) and change your posts per page from Default to 40.  It would probably make life easier for you.

Olaf the Stout


----------



## BOZ (Dec 18, 2006)

LOL  OK.  i liked it much better after PC changed it to 40; i got quite used to it, so i think i'll go back.


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Dec 18, 2006)

BOZ said:
			
		

> LOL  OK.  i liked it much better after PC changed it to 40; i got quite used to it, so i think i'll go back.




What was it before PC changed it to 40 post per page?

Olaf the Stout


----------



## BOZ (Dec 18, 2006)

25?  i don't remember.


----------



## Michael Morris (Dec 18, 2006)

Quick test

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=163443&page=2&pp=30

No, that isn't it - I think.  When you post a link to a thread internally the pp= part is "per page". It's possible that you could have followed a link set to 30 per page.  However, that should fall away when you switch threads so I'm still stumped on this.


----------



## Piratecat (Dec 18, 2006)

Is it back to 40 now?


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Dec 18, 2006)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Is it back to 40 now?




It is now for me.  When did that happen?  It was 30 this morning and now all of a sudden it is back to 40.    

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Deset Gled (Dec 18, 2006)

As of this morning, my home computer displays threads with 40 post per page, but my work computer (new about a month ago) displayed 30.


----------



## BOZ (Dec 19, 2006)

mine's back to 40 on default.    thanks!


----------



## Piratecat (Dec 19, 2006)

I fixed it yesterday.


----------



## Lanefan (Dec 20, 2006)

Some threads that were 30 still are, but new ones are 40.  Fascinating. 

Lanefan


----------



## Nifft (Dec 20, 2006)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> I fixed it yesterday.




You, sir, are the man*.

Cheers, -- N

*[size=-2] (in a cat suit) [/size]


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Dec 20, 2006)

Thanks Piratecat!    

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Jdvn1 (Dec 20, 2006)

Thanks!


----------



## frankthedm (Jan 9, 2007)

How about an option for 200 topics per sheet?Having to change this every forum gets tedius.

enworld.org/forumdisplay.php?f=2&page=1&sort=lastpost&order=&pp=200&daysprune=-1


----------



## Michael Morris (Jan 9, 2007)

I consider setting the topic list that high to be an abuse of the server resources.  Enjoy it while you can, I'll be putting in a small code level block to stop that. Seriously, there is a limit to how many threads you need to see per page.


----------



## Piratecat (Jan 10, 2007)

Agreed. That's far more than I consider necessary. I'd probably cap it at half that or so, and even that may be high. Sorry, Frank.


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Jan 13, 2007)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Agreed. That's far more than I consider necessary. I'd probably cap it at half that or so, and even that may be high. Sorry, Frank.




What are the chances of increasing the posts per page to more than 50?  On RPG.net you can go up to 200.  I find this especially useful when I am looking at the threads in printer friendly mode as I don't have to copy and paste as many pages.

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Cheiromancer (Jan 13, 2007)

Olaf the Stout said:
			
		

> What are the chances of increasing the posts per page to more than 50?  On RPG.net you can go up to 200.  I find this especially useful when I am looking at the threads in printer friendly mode as I don't have to copy and paste as many pages.
> 
> Olaf the Stout



I just use "download thread" from the Thread Tools menu.  I only wish it would keep the formatting.


----------



## BOZ (Jan 14, 2007)

printer friendly mode doesn't do that either, so maybe that will work for Olaf?


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Jan 16, 2007)

Cheiromancer said:
			
		

> I just use "download thread" from the Thread Tools menu.  I only wish it would keep the formatting.




I'll give that a try and see if it suits my needs.

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Jan 17, 2007)

I think that the "download thread" option is useful for the really long threads.  I would be nice if it kept the formatting and signatures though.  I actually like that information as I sometimes find useful things in it, even if I have to go back to the original thread to get the link.

Still it is better than nothing I guess.

Olaf the Stout


----------

